# Help figuring out what scroll saw



## Carl Fisher (Aug 20, 2012)

So Chrissy has asked for a scroll saw to step up the segmenting capabilities beyond what we can accomplish with the band saw.

I'd like to find a good variable speed saw that will last but not break the bank. Used is fine if I know what brands/models to look for that would be worth spending some money on.

As in anything else, I'm sure there are good and bad in a particular brand. I just don't know enough about scroll saws to know what to look for.

Thanks!


----------



## Wingdoctor (Aug 20, 2012)

I use the DeWalt DW788 and it is a good scroll saw. Not super cheap, but you get what you pay for. It is a good durable design, variable speed, and capable of very nice cuts. Some of the $100 saws will cause you more aggravation than you will think possible. Woodcraft and others sell them new and sometimes you find them on Craigslist.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 20, 2012)

I've looked at the 788, but so far it's been out of the budget even on the CL listings.  Is there a good workhorse that is maybe somewhere between the 788 and the junk that you see on display all the time?

Thinking under $300 if possible.


----------



## Scotty (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a Delta that has been very good for me for years, but I too would recommend the DeWalt 788. Check with reconditioned tool outlets.


----------



## Justturnin (Aug 20, 2012)

I know nothing about them but I would look for some sort of quick blade change option if they dont all have them now.  I have an old delta and I have to use an alan-wrench to move the blade and it is a real PITA when you are making small quick cuts.


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 20, 2012)

Dewalt had some DW788's listed on their reconditioned list for under $400. Home Depot has the DW788 for $499, and a year of free interest if that helps.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 20, 2012)

Woodlvr said:


> Dewalt had some DW788's listed on their reconditioned list for under $400. Home Depot has the DW788 for $499, and a year of free interest if that helps.



That might actually.  I'll have to bounce that one off of her instead of laying out the cash right now.  Didn't really think about that.

Thanks 

I also seem to run across a lot of Delta and Dremel units that fall in our range.


----------



## Scotty (Aug 20, 2012)

If you can find a Delta with the quick-change blade feature, it is a decent saw.  That is what I have.  The Dremel IS NOT.  I would avoid it.  I am fairly sure you would be much happier with the DeWalt if you can swing it.


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 20, 2012)

+1 with Scotty.


----------



## Mack C. (Aug 20, 2012)

There's a Hegner on here at $300. Someone must be travelling between your cities to get it to you! 

Too great a deal to pass up!


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 20, 2012)

I saw that but don't know anyone on their way to our area from up north.

I've been given the okay to start shopping used DW788's so at this point I guess it's just a game of patience for the right one to pop up on Craigslist.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 20, 2012)

I got my 788 on CL a couple of years ago for $300 with the stand and light. Turns out the guy selling it was a youth I worked with, but that is another story. The upshot is, they can be found, you just have to be patient. Also, expand your searching. I found mine when I knew I was going down to Charleston for a weekend. The week before I searched CL and found it.

BTW, I hear there is a great deal on a metal lathe in Akin :biggrin:


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 20, 2012)

hewunch said:


> BTW, I hear there is a great deal on a metal lathe in Akin :biggrin:



hahahahah


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok, what about an RBI Hawk 220VS for $225?

edit...nevermind.  Looks like a great saw, but since RBI seems to be no more, parts would be an issue in the long run.

Back to my DeWalt hunt.

Thanks all


----------



## dennisg (Aug 20, 2012)

Keep checking CL, I found the DeWalt for $200. Not as good a deal as the Jet mini I got for $75.


----------



## Fibonacci (Aug 20, 2012)

Carl Fisher said:


> Ok, what about an RBI Hawk 220VS for $225?
> 
> edit...nevermind.  Looks like a great saw, but since RBI seems to be no more, parts would be an issue in the long run.
> 
> ...



RBI just has a different name now.  I forget what it is, but I have the same 220VS and it is a thing of beauty.  I had the dremel and the ryobi versions before, but there was no comparison.

Parts are available for it.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 20, 2012)

I just reached out to the seller of the Hawk to see if he still has it.  $225 seems like a heck of a deal.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 20, 2012)

Carl Fisher said:


> I just reached out to the seller of the Hawk to see if he still has it.  $225 seems like a heck of a deal.



at $225, snag that puppy with all due haste!!
It's a hell of a saw and they usually go used for 2-3 times that much.

and Fibonacci is right .. they changed names but you can still get
the parts. The people who have them rarely give them up.


----------



## Fibonacci (Aug 20, 2012)

I was prepared to pay $250 for mine, but when I went back after getting cash, it wouldn't start.  I picked it up for $100.  The connector had fallen off the starting cap.  I crimped it a bit tighter and have had no problems since.

Check the scroll saw magazines for who owns them now.  I don't remember it off the top of my head, but I was looking at getting more blade holders and found them in the magazines.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Aug 20, 2012)

The RBI saws were made in the US.  There isn't much that's likely to break / wear out on them, but the most likely parts can be easily sourced locally (or at worst on the web).

I bought a RBI 226VS about 20 years ago.  Put a lot of hours on it and it still looks and runs like new.  I don't use it much these days, but I would never consider selling it.

Ed


----------



## plantman (Aug 20, 2012)

I have had about 5 different brands of scroll saws over the years, some I would be ashamed to mention by name! As the saws improved and I improved, I worked up the ladder in price and performence. About 10 years ago I bought the Delta that I still have. This was such an improvement over the saws of the time I couldn't beleave it. One day I was in one of our local woodworking stores looking for a new band saw, when the owner asked me what brand of tools I now owned. I told him about the Delta. He took me over to the scroll saws and showed me the new, at that time, DeWalt. He started the DeWalt and a Delta up, and placed a nickle on edge on both tables. I always had 2 sand bags on the Delta to keep vibration down. The nickle on the DeWalt never moved. The one on the Delta was gone as soon as the machine started. I never got my band saw that day because it wouldn't fit in the trunk with the DeWalt and new stand. DeWalt all the way. If you are comming up this way, I will give you a good deal on the Delta. Look on the internet and see if Tool Crib of The North is still around. They always had great prices and free shipping.  Jim S


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, I put an offer in through the website it's listed on.  We'll see if/how the seller responds.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 20, 2012)

For comparison..

I went in to CraigsList and typed in "Hawk" in the tool section.
This is the first ad I saw:
Hawk Precision Scroll Saw

and NH is a tiny part of CraigsList


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 20, 2012)

NewLondon88 said:


> For comparison..
> 
> I went in to CraigsList and typed in "Hawk" in the tool section.
> This is the first ad I saw:
> ...


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 21, 2012)

The Hawk is mine pending payment and pickup.  It's about a 3 hour drive each way to go get it, but I guess for the right deal, that's not too shabby.


----------



## Scotty (Aug 21, 2012)

It will be worth the trip!


----------



## Jarod888 (Aug 22, 2012)

I just picked up a nearly brand new Dewalt 788 with a stand for 200.  It runs great! I got a hell of a steal on tools from the guy though.  In addition to the scroll saw, I picked up a Ridgid 3650 table saw and jointer for 500 and a large free standing mac tool box for 125. The table saw, Jointer, and scroll saw are basically brand new.  I ended up selling the tablesaw to my dad because I all ready have one, a 3650 and dont really need 2 table saws.  Deals are out there, you just have to look.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 23, 2012)

Carl Fisher said:


> NewLondon88 said:
> 
> 
> > For comparison..
> ...



if nothing else, get it and flip it! :biggrin:


----------

